# how to hold a trowel pictures



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

To start, this is a old beat up curve trowel that we don't use and it's not mine so no nagging, it's all I had in my truck so....

Pic #1, A old timer taught me you should hold your trowel like you would hold a pen while writing, so if you hold it upside down like I'm doing in this pic. It will show you it's balancing point. the point of control.Hold it in your hands like you would with a pen.

pic 2 is how I see most/some guys use them. They hold the handle tight fisted


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

this is how to run them, your finger tips or knuckles should on the steel bar part that runs down the trowel. These positions will gain you longer reach and faster wiping speeds. I'm over accenting the back stroke ones.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SAME AS HAWK AND KNIFE .. It's all in the wrist!!!!!!!


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

I do plastering as well as drywall, IMO a fist hold for plastering would give you better control. You want the trowel to move in a continual arching motion across the surface putting pressure on the edges of the trowel.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

paplaster said:


> I do plastering as well as drywall, IMO a fist hold for plastering would give you better control. You want the trowel to move in a continual arching motion across the surface putting pressure on the edges of the trowel.


plaster is a whole different ball game
Plus I should of added, it's not wrong to hold the trowel fisted like, just not all the time. Your hand positions should be constantly changing.I'm just posting pics for the ones new to the trowel.People who have never been shown anything different. that's all


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> plaster is a whole different ball game
> Plus I should of added, it's not wrong to hold the trowel fisted like, just not all the time. Your hand positions should be constantly changing.I'm just posting pics for the ones new to the trowel.People who have never been shown anything different. that's all


 I agree, I'm sure in the world of plaster there are many ways to hold a trowel. Finishing drywall with a pan and knife you don't want to hold your knife with a fist you want to control the knife with your fingers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

paplaster said:


> I agree, I'm sure in the world of plaster there are many ways to hold a trowel. Finishing drywall with a pan and knife you don't want to hold your knife with a fist you want to control the knife with your fingers.


Exactly, I was going to say that about the knives, You don't fist them all the time, same with the trowel:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

paplaster said:


> I agree, I'm sure in the world of plaster there are many ways to hold a trowel. Finishing drywall with a pan and knife you don't want to hold your knife with a fist you want to control the knife with your fingers.


That must be the reason my right pointer finger pops when i TRY to bend it.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i get those hand positions and use some of them sometimes but you would not use those positions on the loading pass with stiff mud would you? mostly just for feathering and final passes i would think. the backhanded one is the one i use the most.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i get those hand positions and use some of them sometimes but you would not use those positions on the loading pass with stiff mud would you? mostly just for feathering and final passes i would think. .



I was thinking the same thing. That old timer likes his mud pretty soft.

But switching up positions is a good idea so as not to have fatigued hand and/or wrist muscles.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i get those hand positions and use some of them sometimes but you would not use those positions on the loading pass with stiff mud would you? mostly just for feathering and final passes i would think. the backhanded one is the one i use the most.


Try this carpentaper, grab onto the trowel , just like you would with a screw gun. index and middle fingers pointing down to blade, 3rd and pinky fingers wrap around the handle. Should of taken a picture of that position. That's probably the main position I use for everything.

I should of waited till I started taping to do the pictures, I was thinking "how do I hold my trowel ????" It's like when you try to train guys, you try to break things down and you start to confuse yourself:blink:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

paplaster said:


> I agree, I'm sure in the world of plaster there are many ways to hold a trowel. Finishing drywall with a pan and knife you don't want to hold your knife with a fist you want to control the knife with your fingers.


I keep my index finger on the rod of the trowel on my up stroke, helps me gauge the thickness I want. Got a ugly looking callus that I dont think will never go away on that knuckle.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I use the trowel for texture, so most of the time I just hold onto the handle,, not a tight grip . fast swipes. not much pressure needed.


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> I keep my index finger on the rod of the trowel on my up stroke, helps me gauge the thickness I want. Got a ugly looking callus that I dont think will never go away on that knuckle.


 One of the guys I work with holds his trowel that way. I could never keep good control of the trail holding like that. All in how you were taught, I guess.


----------



## paplaster (Feb 21, 2011)

moore said:


> That must be the reason my right pointer finger pops when i TRY to bend it.


 Some guy use two fingers on the back of their knives. The pointer and middle fingers. My fingers hurt to much so I just use my pointer.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> this is how to run them, your finger tips or knuckles should on the steel bar part that runs down the trowel. These positions will gain you longer reach and faster wiping speeds. I'm over accenting the back stroke ones.



I thought I'd try to replicate these positions today while mudding up a house thinking that my hands may just move this way too. Well they didn't even come close to it. I found it very uncomfortable and difficult to " feel " the mud under my trowel and control was not happening. Definitely not something I'm about to convert to doing.

In order for this positioning to work for me, the mud would have to be much much softer than I think it should be in order to prevent shrinkage. I personally don't add water to coat my joints or bead on all coats. Only final swipe on screws and angle mud gets soupy for my machine tools other than taping mud of course.
I'm guessing the old guy has longer than average fingers as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

For justme
coating the bead 1st coat 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N5hPvQVkYY


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

we do a lot of plastering as well as taping but when we plaster we us a hauk and trowel and knife and pan when we tape I will say I've seen some tape with a trowel it works well for them all in how your taught as long as the finished product is good


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> For justme
> coating the bead 1st coat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRA8pWQg_Qk
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N5hPvQVkYY


You do all the work while I just stand here with the camera, oh...And make me a coffee when you've finished. :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for this post 2Buck, This Kiwi learned something whatever your helpers name is :thumbup: Cheers.

I just looked at your bazooka clip as well, Good stuff man, Looks cold though, Your breath has steam coming from it, Or did you just finish a smoke???? The DWM taper looks good.


Thats sweet looking mud, Smooth and holds itself well?? Looks good, USG midweight is the flavour of the day here.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

cool tips. i switched to knifes over a year ago but i just bought another 11 1/2 trowel for the hell of it and god do i hate breaking them in.. fortunately its steel so it shouldn't take too long..


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> For justme
> coating the bead 1st coat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRA8pWQg_Qk
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N5hPvQVkYY


Man you pro's make me sick :whistling2:
If i put that much mud on the hawk and trowel it would all end up on the floor :icon_redface:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Thanks !


Why are you thanking me Moore, your the hand taper, I thought you would be the one to tell us machine boys were doing it all wrong. lol:jester:

I hope no one takes these video's as bragging or showing off, I was hesitant at posting them. For the pace he is going at is normal to me, I'm sure there are guys that are faster. It's just that.......From previous post some feel there should be some type of machine made to do bead. Or their too time consuming to do and so forth.

Maybe someone who is good on the Knife & pan can post a vid also.

And for the record, were 3 coating these beads (home town:yes sometimes we 2 and a half coat, some times 2 coats.......on the 3 coat bead the 1st coat is just a filler or drying coat, so you can kind of fly at it.

And I'm not going to go into the details of who,what, when, where, and why we do a certain application on the bead.......too much typing:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The more i learn about those machines . the more I'll know how to use them when i get mine.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's just that.......From previous post some feel there should be some type of machine made to do bead.


From your having dedicated your bead coating videos to me, and my expressed interest in machines, am I supposed to take this comment as being directed more towards me?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> From your having dedicated your bead coating videos to me, and my expressed interest in machines, am I supposed to take this comment as being directed more towards me?


If it makes you feel better justme, then yes it was for you, Happy birthday justme:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, one more attempt at a video.

Just want to correct one thing I said, I'm not knocking P&K, there are some guys I see use them and I am like WOW their good. It's just a lot of guys taught me (in their opinions) That a H&T looked more professional because.....If a DIY or home owner are watching you use a P&K , they start thinking that looks easy, I could do that myself. But with a H&T, they start saying,,,,how do you not get that all over the place, that looks hard, you must of been doing this for years etc.....so their more pron to hiring a pro, than do it themselves. (it's a theory:whistling2 

SO I'm saying the P&K looks easy to them, but we all know it's not, so no B!tching at me, I'm not bashing the P&K


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool man, Your doing well at these clips, I used a H&T for years, I was never shown a thing, no internet, no one to show me, I mostly fisted it, I got by but a little info like this would have helped a lot, I only seem to H&T butts and beads now but im taking a lot more notice of hand placement. Thanks :thumbsup:

That light looks good, Have never seen them with no cord, Only corded which is a pain, Most people and me use 500watt halogens, I have a spotlight and battery so am going to give that a go, Only thought of that the other day, Cant believe i didnt think of that one before now.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, one more attempt at a video.
> 
> Just want to correct one thing I said, I'm not knocking P&K, there are some guys I see use them and I am like WOW their good. It's just a lot of guys taught me (in their opinions) That a H&T looked more professional because.....If a DIY or home owner are watching you use a P&K , they start thinking that looks easy, I could do that myself. But with a H&T, they start saying,,,,how do you not get that all over the place, that looks hard, you must of been doing this for years etc.....so their more pron to hiring a pro, than do it themselves. (it's a theory:whistling2
> 
> SO I'm saying the P&K looks easy to them, but we all know it's not, so no B!tching at me, I'm not bashing the P&K http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U5vW-0R7ZI


I'm a fister not a fingerer.... And no, I'm not referring to sheep, thanks for the vid....you look much taller on DWT .


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

Ya could have posted these videos 4 months ago :whistling2:
and I still cant seem to keep the mud off the floor with using the hawk, maybe I need a 24" hawk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm a fister not a fingerer.... And no, I'm not referring to sheep, thanks for the vid....you look much taller on DWT .


I was thinking Jerry Garcia!! :notworthy:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> I was thinking Jerry Garcia!! :notworthy:


Greatful dead or greatful taper .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm a fister not a fingerer.... And no, I'm not referring to sheep, thanks for the vid....you look much taller on DWT .


you were suppose to say,,,,you look so much more THINNER 2buck:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> you were suppose to say,,,,you look so much more THINNER 2buck:whistling2:


It crossed my mind :sneaky2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried out your trowel holding tips on some butts today, Dam you, Why couldnt you have told me that 16 years ago, Went really well, Felt natural, Im interested in H&T again, Thanks. :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> I tried out your trowel holding tips on some butts today, Dam you, Why couldnt you have told me that 16 years ago, Went really well, Felt natural, Im interested in H&T again, Thanks. :yes:


Don't tell me you're going to start collecting trowels now 
2buckenslim... was that a rechargable led light in the vid? how long does it run before recharge and what wattage is it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Don't tell me you're going to start collecting trowels now
> 2buckenslim... was that a rechargable led light in the vid? how long does it run before recharge and what wattage is it?


Kiwimanallblackssuck:whistling2: (what a name for a sports team:blink

That one light in particular is a 60 light led ,here's something like it, just to help you on a google search http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/astro-rechargeable-60-led-work-light-6330-p-14153.aspx

I use them to go around and check things quick before I sand, who wants to drag a cord around for that. Buts that's when it's best to find some things, before they fill with dust.

We started out by just checking the high stuff when on stilts, then over time we began to trust them on the low. They give off no heat, so no need for a incandescent light bulb that makes you sweat even more on a hot summers day. The one I got will last for 4 hours, Think I paid $30 for it, keep a way from the red ones made in china (like da) we paid $80 and their [email protected], switch goes on them too fast.

I would say they give off the wattage of a 60 w light bulb, always shine them down the wall , not at it. 60 watts to me is good enough for checking, you don't want too bright or they start to blind you. IMO, the halogens are good for when your pole sanding, not checking. Your just looking for taper error, so you don't need a light that is equivalent to the power of the SUN.

I'm always on a search for a better cordless light though. We found some florescent ones at Homedepot a few years back,,,,but they turned out to be junk, maybe their better now.

Just wait for cazna to buy one 1st,then he can add another tool to his tool shed, then see what he thinks:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Kiwimanallblackssuck:whistling2: (what a name for a sports team:blink
> 
> That one light in particular is a 60 light led ,here's something like it, just to help you on a google search http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/astro-rechargeable-60-led-work-light-6330-p-14153.aspx
> 
> ...


Thanks 2Buckenbeerbelly :yes:, I usually use a 500w halogen but one of those lights would be good for those small repair jobs where it's a hassle to get the leads and light set up, ideally I want one thats powerful, rechargeable, unbreakable, and as the birds would say...Cheep!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks 2Buckenbeerbelly :yes:, I usually use a 500w halogen but one of those lights would be good for those small repair jobs where it's a hassle to get the leads and light set up, ideally I want one thats powerful, rechargeable, unbreakable, and as the birds would say...Cheep!


Im getting out the shooting spotlight and battery next time, Might burn my eyes out  You can get lower wattage bulbs, I reckon thats gonna be the go :yes: We taped one of those 500watters to a pole, thats good for moving it around and checking out ceilings. Saves burnin your arm on the f ing things as well.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

ding said:


> Ya could have posted these videos 4 months ago :whistling2:
> and I still cant seem to keep the mud off the floor with using the hawk, maybe I need a 24" hawk


Practice makes prefect! Have to learn to use both hands to get the mud off the hawk. Hard for me to explain. Maybe 2buck can make a video for that:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

ding said:


> Ya could have posted these videos 4 months ago :whistling2:
> and I still cant seem to keep the mud off the floor with using the hawk, maybe I need a 24" hawk


Maybe you should just be an innovator, and scoop your mud right off the floor?:whistling2::jester:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Maybe you should just be an innovator, and scoop your mud right off the floor?:whistling2::jester:


 The dust would make it stronger. kinda like my own custom version of vario :tt2:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

justadrywallguy said:


> Practice makes prefect! Have to learn to use both hands to get the mud off the hawk. Hard for me to explain. Maybe 2buck can make a video for that:thumbsup:


Thats what i've been doing wrong. i was trying to get the mud off with the trowel. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

justadrywallguy said:


> Practice makes prefect! Have to learn to use both hands to get the mud off the hawk. Hard for me to explain. Maybe 2buck can make a video for that:thumbsup:


I'm not sure if I want to make anymore, it gets kind of nerve racking, I would half to ask the kid if he wants to do them (he's back with me) He always said he was going to be a rock star, not a taper. So he has no problem standing in front of the camera.

Plus you know yourself Justadrywallguy, it's hard to explain, you don't even think about it when your doing it. Then when you go to explain it to someone , your like WTF, how do I do it.

But some of the other ones I seen on youtube, I was like WTF, I don't do it like that:blink:


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm not sure if I want to make anymore, it gets kind of nerve racking, I would half to ask the kid if he wants to do them (he's back with me) He always said he was going to be a rock star, not a taper. So he has no problem standing in front of the camera.
> 
> Plus you know yourself Justadrywallguy, it's hard to explain, you don't even think about it when your doing it. Then when you go to explain it to someone , your like WTF, how do I do it.
> 
> But some of the other ones I seen on youtube, I was like WTF, I don't do it like that:blink:


Yeah its just one of those things you show someone. They either pick it up or go back to being a laborer.:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If it makes you feel better justme, then yes it was for you, Happy birthday justme:thumbup:


Thanks. Now tell me what the present was supposed to be. :blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's just a lot of guys taught me (in their opinions) That a H&T looked more professional because.....If a DIY or home owner are watching you use a P&K , they start thinking that looks easy, I could do that myself. But with a H&T, they start saying,,,,how do you not get that all over the place, that looks hard, you must of been doing this for years etc.....so their more pron to hiring a pro, than do it themselves. (it's a theory:whistling2http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U5vW-0R7ZI


If they're watching me, then they've already hired me, for an agreed on price. So I don't really care what they're thinking then.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If it makes you feel better justme, then yes it was for you, Happy birthday justme:thumbup:


Btw 2buck, not that jr.(?) isn't doing a fine job, but there's at least a couple reasons why I'd maybe want to trade in your present for a little different way of doing it. Once I get a chance to tweak a couple things further on a side job house I'm supposed to do over the next few weeks, I'll let you know on it - see if you think my thinking is making some sense.

Another btw: Before anyone thinks to jump on me about side jobs, I declare and pay the taxes on such work through my business that's not directly related to drywall.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Btw 2buck, not that jr.(?) isn't doing a fine job, but there's at least a couple reasons why I'd maybe want to trade in your present for a little different way of doing it. Once I get a chance to tweak a couple things further on a side job house I'm supposed to do over the next few weeks, I'll let you know on it - see if you think my thinking is making some sense.
> 
> Another btw: Before anyone thinks to jump on me about side jobs, I declare and pay the taxes on such work through my business that's not directly related to drywall.


Post it in the video thread when you get it done justme, You know everyone has no problem giving their opinion on DWT.

And so what if you were to get cash on the job, That's the Canadian way of saying F U Mister Government. We don't protest in Canada, we always say "what can you do???" we spend half our time trying to keep warm in the winter, so when summer comes, it's go to the beach or do I protest at parliament hill.....It's beach baby:thumbsup:

I remember when the GST (value added tax) 1st came out. You could not get paid by cheque , even if you offered your 1st born child. everyone was like F them, home improvements are a small little luxury that people don't want to report, Keeps their land taxes down too.:yes:

It's the Canadian way of protest IMO


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I had to check that this thread wasn't started on April 1st.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Post it in the video thread when you get it done justme, You know everyone has no problem giving their opinion on DWT.


I'll have to think on that one. It might have to be 'for your eyes only' for a time.



2buckcanuck said:


> And so what if you were to get cash on the job, That's the Canadian way of saying F U Mister Government.


It's also a way for Mister Government to say we're going to F U. Been there in some ways with Rev. Canada.

Got a friend going through an audit. They're working all the angles. Lucky for him, he's got some of his own.



TonyM said:


> I had to check that this thread wasn't started on April 1st.


It was started by 2buck. Close enough.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

aside from filing these down, any other trick to get rid of the abrasiveness? i miss my old trowel ...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

scrape floors with it:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jmr said:


> aside from filing these down, any other trick to get rid of the abrasiveness? i miss my old trowel ...


Rub them against a smooth cement floor,push hard and do circle motions while grinding, then some fine sand paper:yes:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah i grinded it out on the floor then used sand paper.. still wants to drag slightly. its cool though, gotta break it in sometime.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

jmr said:


> yeah i grinded it out on the floor then used sand paper.. still wants to drag slightly. its cool though, gotta break it in sometime.


 
I round the corners off slightly, then file the edges at an angle as if the file is the wallboard.


----------

